# FYI / use - Creature Coffin popper sound effect - free download........



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a quick little sound effect for a creature coffin popper type prop or similar startle SFX I just did for madmangt's startle effect he needed for his coffin popper prop, thought we would share it in case someone else could use it - free download sound effect - Enjoy !!
http://soundcloud.com/dark-lord4/coffin-creature-surprise

Great with some good speakers & turn up the volume for a good scare !! LoL

Happy Hauntings all !! 
-DL- Boogie - Boogie - Boogie


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx dl for ur generosity!

amk


----------

